

Show HN: Real-time property search for groups - ceeK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/housequest-london-property/id926421721?ls=1&mt=8

======
ceeK
Hey guys. We're looking for beta testers of our real-time, crowdsourced and
group centric property app.

If anyone wants to test the app out, you can join the group "13337".

If anyone wants us to help with their property search, send us an email at
hello@housequest.co.uk :)

